# Cage bound



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It all started with a blood feather :blink: Spike was having a really heavy molt and I noticed that he would scream in pain when he groomed  He even had a chip on his beak that had a stringy feather caught under it, luckily that chipped piece of his beak rubbed off on its own(another chip has started though), needless to say Spike was having a few really bad days. 
He refused to come out of his cage and screamed and ran away from me when I did get him out, this is how I knew something was really wrong. So I forced Spike out of the cage and took him to his breeders to have him look at him, well he was checking his wing his blood feather fell off  but not all the way there was a small piece still stuck close to his wing, which the breeder had to pull out. Luckily Spike mabey only lost one drop of blood or less which is amazing for such a badly broken blood feather.
Once we got home Spike seemed really glad to be back in his cage and acted terrified of my hands  He let me give him scritches at the breeders though.
So it has been about a week for Spike being cage bound, since he runs away from my hands, like they are going to hurt him  That blood feather was really painful for him.
Now for a few days Spike has been coming out of his cage  but still freaks out sometimes when I want him to step up, although he will still let me give him scritches and kisses 
Iam hoping that eventually he will no longer freak out because of my hands, I guess time will tell.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery is always helpful. Hold some lovely treats in your hand for him to eat, like millet spray or sunflower seed. Once he's eating well from your hand, adjust your position so he has to climb on your hand to get the food.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip but Spike is a weirdo and has always hated me trying give him treats in my hands. He gets a grumpy face and won't take a bite until I put it down :wacko:
Also the hand he does not really want me to put near him, is the one that he lets me give him scritches with :blink: 
Iam just being careful with him now, so if he freaks out he does not fall and hurt himself.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

My pied boy, Dixie, used to get really grouchy with me after a wing clipping, nail clipping, etc. He would pout for 3 or 4 days and be nippy. He always got over it though


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I accidentally hurt Bell maybe 12 months ago and he would be terrified whenever I went near him. It took 2 or 3 weeks before I was completely forgiven. Maybe Spike (wrongly) associates you with his sore feather? I know it's a different species but my dog once burnt his tail on the fireplace while I was near him and he ignored me the rest of the day. Spike's probably a bit grouchy about it. I'm sure he'll come around in no time.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor Spike - he must be so sore. Just give him time and chat to him loads instead of touching. Don't pet him unless he seems receptive to it. I'm sure he will come round.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike seems to be doing great and has only gotten a bit scared once, he seems to always want to come out of the cage now


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike seems to be doing great and has only gotten a bit scared once, he seems to always want to come out of the cage now


Least that's a good thing. Sketchy hangs on the door of the cage holding his beak to the bar and looks at me like "Momma can I come out please" with sad birdy eyes.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike seems to be doing great and has only gotten a bit scared once, he seems to always want to come out of the cage now


You may have created a monster!  Glad to hear that Spike is feeling better, and wants to come out again.


----------

